# What huffy might this be?



## 1959firearrow (Dec 23, 2011)

Is whats left of a huffy cool ghoul or similar rail style huffy? Where do I look for serial numbers? The only reason I ask about the cool ghoul is this bike was dark purple and it has a five point chain ring..... Not sure if the chain ring is original.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 23, 2011)

Its a huffy (The rail) 


Its very collectable.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 23, 2011)

Too bad it wasn't complete but for what I paid I can't go wrong.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 23, 2011)

It needs a ton of work, it will cost a pretty penny, but it WILL be worth it!


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 23, 2011)

*Battie Hattie  from Cincinnati*

the sprocket is definitely the cool ghoul style.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 23, 2011)

Its just a standard 1968ish rail the cool ghoul has a different chain ring. Still cool I also know where I can get another for $10 missing the rear wheel and shifter/cables, and a busted seat. But between the two there should be enough to get started on.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 24, 2011)

get it rideable again. HUFFY RULES


----------



## RailRider (Dec 24, 2011)

Cool Ghoul was a shorty frame from what I have seen, This is a long framed bike. Also Cool Ghoul and Blue Beard bikes were usually mid late 70's bikes. The Rail was the one that started it all for Huffy. Their own design and longer than everyone else! lol


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 5, 2012)

Any body have any rusty rail parts they don't want? Think I'm gonna make a rusty rail out of this one since it is way out of my price range to restore.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 5, 2012)

Try the musclebikeforums, they are far more specialized in these than many of us here. Myself included! They always have muscle bike parts for sale as well. I would have a headset for you...but I sold it to somebody else for their Rail. It turned out beautifully, too!


----------

